# b13 Door Speaker size and fittings



## Projekt-Nissan (Mar 30, 2011)

i bought 6 1/2s and took out the stock speakers from the door. they seemed to b mounted on a weird bracket. anyways my question is what is the best possible way for me to put the 6 1/2s in the door. cutting the actual door panel is not out the question but i would like to know if there are easier alternatives:waving:


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

5-1/4" is the typical size speaker for B13 front door speakers. 6-1/2" might be a bit of a challange. Crutchfield.com shows speaker adapters ( Item#142SAC656...made by Scosche) to help with the install, but they are universal adapters and appears reviews are a bit mixed.


----------



## Projekt-Nissan (Mar 30, 2011)

Yeall well the thing is that the hole in the door seems too big for the speakers I have..I looked everywhere for the speaker size and mostly it said that the measurement was 6 1/2s so um now rethinking my decision:balls:


----------



## MaDeNMiAMi305 (Mar 27, 2011)

i bet its a 6 3/4 and you need an adapter for the 6.5. a call to crutchfield and a trip to your local audio shop should solve the problem.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The adapter I listed above from Crutchfield is for both 5-1/4 and 6-1/2. They run $15/pair.


----------



## Projekt-Nissan (Mar 30, 2011)

yeah the holes in the door are bigger than 6 1/2s and they are weird in shape. i checked bestbuy but didn't find much..and i heard that crutchfield measurements were off..so i dont know.. i think i might have to get them from a car stereo place....ugh :lame:


----------

